# Battle Rifle - Semi Auto/Full Auto Info Bank



## MilSpec

*Two Biggest Platforms
*
*AR 15/M16 Variants 
*
The AR-15 is a lightweight, 5.56 mm, magazine-fed, semi-automatic rifle, with a rotating-lock bolt, actuated by direct impingement gas operation or long/short stroke piston operation. It is manufactured with the extensive use of aluminum alloys and synthetic materials.







Specifications:
Action: Gas-operated, rotating bolt (direct impingement)
Prominent Calibers: 5.56 x 45 Nato/ .223 Rem
Popular Calibers: 5.56 nato, .22 LR, 7.62 X 39, 6.5mm Grendel, 6.8 mm Remington SPC, calibers 
supported exist in the range of everything from .177HMR to .50 cal.
Operational Range: 600 yards 
Rate of fire: 12&#8211;15 rounds/min sustained
45&#8211;60 rounds/min semi-automatic
700&#8211;950 rounds/min cyclic
Muzzle velocity: 715 m/s (2,350 ft/s)
Feed system: 30 round Stanag, 50/100 round drum bags, 50 round box mags. 

Variants include but not limited to AR15 semi auto, M4 carbine, Colt M16, LWRC M6A1 Larue OBR, DPMS AR 15, Delton AR etc. 








*The Avtomat Kalashnikova of 1947 *

The innovation of the injured tank commander, Mikhail Kalashnikov became the go to gun for revolutionaries, mercenaries and armies all across the globe. Considered the most reliable firearm of all time, always associated to (but not limited to) the 7.62 x 39 mm cartridge, the gun has seen conflict in every part of the world. 







Specifications:
Action:	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Rate of fire:	Cyclic rate of fire is 600 rounds/min
Semi Auto : 40 rounds/ min
Muzzle velocity:	715 m/s (2,350 ft/s)
Effective range:	350 metres (380 yd)
Feed system:	Standard magazine capacity is 30 rounds. There are also 10, 20, 40, 75, or 100- 
round detachable box and drum style magazines


Variants: AK 47, AKM, AK74, AK-101/AK-102 series, AK-103/AK-104 series, AK-107/AK-108 series
AK-12, Saiga Shotgun, Saiga Hunting Semi auto varian, Wasr 10, Type 56 assault rifle, R4 assault rifle, RK 62, RK 95 TP, PM md. 63/65/86/90, Draco Pistol, 

Derivatives

The basic design of the AK-47 has been used as the basis for other successful rifle designs such as the Finnish Rk 62/76 and Rk 95 Tp, the Israeli Galil, the Indian INSAS and the Yugoslav Zastava M76 and M77/82 rifles. Several bullpup designs have surfaced such as the Chinese Norinco Type 86S, although none have been produced in quantity. Bullpup conversions are also available commercially.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

*FN FAL*

The Phrase "Help I've Fallen" got a new definition when the FN FAL arrived. Didn't matter what odds were against you when you had the biggest baddest boy of assualt rifle world on your shoulders. Unlike the AK and AR, the FAL used a s big 7.62 x 51 full size rifle cartridge. The FAL was predominantly chambered for the 7.62×51mm NATO round, and because of its prevalence and widespread use among the armed forces of many NATO countries during the Cold War it was nicknamed "The right arm of the Free World"

The FAL operates by means of a gas-operated action very similar to that of the Russian SVT-40. The gas system is driven by a short-stroke, spring-loaded piston housed above the barrel, and the locking mechanism is what is known as a tilting breechblock. To lock, it drops down into a solid shoulder of metal in the heavy receiver much like the bolts of the Russian SKS carbine and French MAS-49 series of semi-automatic rifles. The gas system is fitted with a gas regulator behind the front sight base, allowing adjustment of the gas system in response to environmental conditions. The piston system can be bypassed completely, using the gas plug, to allow for the firing of rifle grenades and manual. The FAL's magazine capacity ranges from five to 30 rounds, with most magazines holding 20 rounds. In fixed stock versions of the FAL, the recoil spring is housed in the stock, while in folding-stock versions it is housed in the receiver cover, necessitating a slightly different receiver cover, recoil spring, and bolt carrier, and a modified lower receiver for the stock.






Specification:

Cartridge: 7.62×51mm NATO
Action: Gas-operated, tilting breechblock
Rate of fire: 650&#8211;700 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity	
FAL 50.00: 840 m/s (2,756 ft/s)
FAL 50.61: 840 m/s (2,755.9 ft/s)
FAL 50.63: 810 m/s (2,657.5 ft/s)
FAL 50.41: 840 m/s (2,755.9 ft/s)
Feed system	20 or 30-round detachable box magazine. 50 round drum also available.
Range : 800 Yards effective(optics), 400-600 iron sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Heckler And Koch G-3

The G3A3 (A4) is a selective-fire automatic weapon that employs a roller-delayed blowback operating system. The two-piece bolt assembly consists of a breech (bolt head) and bolt carrier. The bolt is held in battery by two sliding cylindrical rollers that engage locking recesses in the barrel extension (popularly called a "trunnion"; BATF calls this a "mounting block"). The breech is opened when both rollers are compressed inward against camming surfaces driven by the rearward pressure of the expanding gases upon the bolt head. As the rollers move inward, recoil energy is transferred to the locking piece and bolt carrier which begin to withdraw while the bolt head slowly moves rearward in relation to the bolt carrier. As the bolt carrier clears the rollers, pressure in the bore drops to a safe level, the bolt head is caught by the bolt carrier and moves to the rear as one unit, continuing the operating cycle. The bolt also features an anti-bounce mechanism that prevents the bolt from bouncing off the barrel's breech surface. The spring-powered claw extractor is also contained inside the bolt while the lever ejector is located inside the trigger housing (actuated by the recoiling bolt)







The rifle is hammer fired and has a trigger mechanism with a 3-position fire selector switch that is also the manual safety toggle that secures the weapon from accidentally discharging (fire selector in the &#8220;E&#8221; or &#8220;1&#8221; position &#8211; single fire mode ("Einzelfeuer"), &#8220;F&#8221; or &#8220;20&#8221; &#8211; automatic fire ("Feuerstoß"), &#8220;S&#8221; or &#8220;0&#8221; &#8211; weapon is safe ("Sicher"), trigger disabled mechanically). The weapon can be fitted with an optional 4-position safety/fire selector group illustrated with pictograms with an ambidextrous selector lever. The additional, fourth selector setting enables a 3-round burst mode of fire.





The firearm was equipped with iron sights that consist of a rotary rear drum and hooded front post. The rear sight, mechanically adjustable for both windage and elevation, has an open notch used to fire up to 100 m and three apertures used for: 200, 300 and 400 m. The receiver housing has recesses that work with HK clamp adapters used to mount day or night optics.



Specifications

Cartridge	7.62×51mm NATO
Action	Roller-delayed blowback
Rate of fire	500&#8211;600 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity	800 m/s (2,625 ft/s)
Effective range	500 metres (550 yd), 100&#8211;400 m sight adjustments
Feed system	20-round detachable box and 50-round drum magazine
Sights	Rear: rotary diopter; front: hooded post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

*IMI Galil *


The GALIL Assault Rifle is a multi-purpose personal weapon, designed to serve as a basic weapon for the infantry. The rifle is lightweight, air-cooled, gas operated, magazine fed, shoulder or hip fired weapon. The GALIL is a very robust weapon with high reliability in difficult and extreme conditions and is in use of the IDF since its development - over 30 years.

The Galil is a family of Israeli small arms designed by Yisrael Galil and Yaacov Lior in the late 1960s and produced by Israel Military Industries Ltd (now Israel Weapon Industries Ltd) of Ramat HaSharon. The weapon system consists of a line chambered for the intermediate 5.56x45mm NATO caliber with either the M193 or SS109 ball cartridge and several models designed for use with the 7.62x51mm NATO rifle round. It is named after one of its inventors, Yisrael Galil. The Galil series of weapons is in use with military and police forces in over 25 countries.
There are four basic configurations of the Galil: the standard rifle-length AR (Assault Rifle), a carbine variant known as the SAR (Short Assault Rifle), a compact MAR (Micro Assault Rifle) version, and an ARM (Assault Rifle and Machine gun) light machine gun.





















Specifications:

Cartridge	5.56x45mm NATO 7.62x51mm NATO 
Action	Gas-operated, rotating bolt
Rate of fire	630&#8211;750 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity	SAR 5.56mm: 900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)

AR, ARM 5.56mm: 950 m/s (3,116.8 ft/s)

SAR 7.62mm: 800 m/s (2,624.7 ft/s)

AR, ARM 7.62mm: 850 m/s (2,788.7 ft/s)

Sniper: 815 m/s (2,673.9 ft/s)

Effective range	300&#8211;500 m sight adjustments

Feed system	5.56mm: 35, 50, 65-round detachable box magazine
7.62mm: 25-round box magazine
Sights	Flip-up rear aperture with protective ears, flip-up tritium night sights, hooded front post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

*OFB-INSAS Rifle*

INSAS (an abbreviation of Indian Small Arms System) is a family of infantry arms consisting of an assault rifle, a light machine gun and a carbine. It is manufactured by the Ordnance Factories Board at Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli, Small Arms Factory Kanpur and Ishapore Rifle Factory. The Insas Assault Rifle is the standard infantry weapon of the Indian Armed Forces.

Insas rifle system has been a very effective low cost solution that utilized the best to offer from three rifle systems, viz. AK47, FN FAL, and the M16. 

The action, long stroke gas system, rotating bolt, and stamped steel receiver gives it the ruggedness and reliability of an AK47, the Gas regulator from the FAL give it the ability to cycle rounds, even if the rifle&#8217;s gas piston is clogged. Although It has a stamped receiver, the tolerances are kept significantly tight along with the lesser reciprocating breach axis offset compared to AK, gives it reliable accuracy. 

Although 5.56x 45 Nato attracts a lot of flak from critics, it is the most flat shooting round upto 300 yards, and is effective up to 600 yards. Although 7.62 x 39, the AK round has better terminal ballistics, the rounds justs drops too much. When 7.62 x 39 is zeroed at 100 yards, the compensation at 400 yards is nearly 60 inches making the target nearly disappear from the sight picture( which is the engagement range for IA positions in LOC), With a 5.56 you will have to compensate lesser, but compromise on terminal ballistics which a fair tradeoff, as you are hitting the target (if not completely neutralizing him). 

Insas is controllable in full auto like the m16, whereas FAL becomes an ack ack in full auto and ak you spray and pray. Please bear in mind when the Insas came out, there was no 6.8 SPC or the 6.5 grendel options hence 5.56 was lesser of evil when it came to developing a battle rifle.
All these mix and match features gave you a reliable, low cost, accurate rifle borrowing on best features of contemporaries and minimizing drawbacks of the each mentioned systems. 











Cartridge	5.56x45mm INSAS
5.56x45mm NATO
5.56×30mm MINSAS
Action Gas-operated, Rotating bolt
Rate of fire 650 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity	900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)
Effective range	450 Meters
Feed system	20/30-round detachable box magazine
Sights In-built Iron sights
Plate for attaching various scopes made by Ordnance Factory Board

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

*The Bullpups*

"Bullpup" describes a modern firearm configuration in which the action is located behind the trigger group and alongside the shooter's face, so there is no wasted space for the buttstock as in conventional designs. This permits a shorter firearm length for the same barrel length for improved maneuverability, and reduces weight.

The Grandpa Bullpup- *The EM-2*,







Also known as Rifle No.9 Mk1 or "Janson rifle", was an experimental British assault rifle. It was briefly adopted by British forces in 1951, but the decision was overturned very shortly thereafter by Winston Churchill's incoming government in an effort to secure NATO standardisation of small arms and ammunition in the face of American intransigence. An innovative weapon with the compact bullpup layout and an optical sight, it used one of the early intermediate cartridges


French *FAMAS*






The FAMAS (French: Fusil d'Assaut de la Manufacture d'Armes de Saint-Étienne or "Assault rifle of the Saint-Étienne weapon factory") is a bullpup-styled assault rifle designed and manufactured in France by MAS located in Saint-Étienne, which is now a member of the French government-owned Nexter group. It is the service rifle of the French military.


The Austrian * Steyr AUG*





The Steyr AUG (1977) is often cited as the first successful bullpup, finding service with the armed forces of over twenty countries, and becoming the primary rifle of Austria and Australia. It was highly advanced for the 1970s, combining in the same weapon the bullpup configuration, a polymer housing, dual vertical grips, an optical sight as standard, and a modular design. Highly reliable, light, and accurate, the Steyr AUG showed clearly the potential of the bullpup layout.

The British *SA80*







The SA80 (Small Arms for the 1980s) is a British family of 5.56mm small arms. It is a selective fire, gas-operated assault rifle. SA80 prototypes were trialled in 1976 and production was completed in 1994.
The L85 rifle variant of the SA80 family has been the standard issue service rifle of the British Armed Forces since 1987, replacing the L1A1 variant of the FN FAL. The improved L85A2 remains in service today. The remainder of the family comprises the L86 Light Support Weapon, the short-barrelled L22 carbine and the L98 Cadet rifle.
The SA80 was the last in a long line of British weapons (including the Lee-Enfield family) to come from the national arms development and production facility at Enfield Lock. Its bullpup configuration stems from a late-1940s programme at Royal Small Arms Factory Enfield to design a new service rifle known as the EM-2, which though similar in outline, was an entirely different weapon. The EM-2 was an advanced bullpup configuration rifle, which despite good performance and being officially adopted by the British Army in 1951, never entered service.

The Israeli *Tavor TAR 21*






The TAR-21 (or simply Tavor) is an Israeli bullpup assault rifle chambered for 5.56×45mm NATO ammunition with a selective fire system, selecting between semi-automatic mode and full automatic fire mode. It is named after Mount Tabor, while "TAR-21" stands for "Tavor Assault Rifle &#8211; 21st Century". Since 2009, it has been selected as the standard issued weapon of the Israeli infantry. The MTAR-21 (Micro Tavor) was recently selected as the future assault rifle of the Israeli Defense Forces, and some infantry division are being issued with the rifle, replacing the bigger and standard TAR-21.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

sandy_3126 said:


> The British *SA80*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA80 (Small Arms for the 1980s) is a British family of 5.56mm small arms. It is a selective fire, gas-operated assault rifle. SA80 prototypes were trialled in 1976 and production was completed in 1994.
> The L85 rifle variant of the SA80 family has been the standard issue service rifle of the British Armed Forces since 1987, replacing the L1A1 variant of the FN FAL. The improved L85A2 remains in service today. The remainder of the family comprises the L86 Light Support Weapon, the short-barrelled L22 carbine and the L98 Cadet rifle.
> The SA80 was the last in a long line of British weapons (including the Lee-Enfield family) to come from the national arms development and production facility at Enfield Lock. Its bullpup configuration stems from a late-1940s programme at Royal Small Arms Factory Enfield to design a new service rifle known as the EM-2, which though similar in outline, was an entirely different weapon. The EM-2 was an advanced bullpup configuration rifle, which despite good performance and being officially adopted by the British Army in 1951, never entered service.



Thanks for an awesome section on Bullpups. But if i remember correctly that image of the L85A1 (SA80) and not the new HK upgraded L85A2 with UGL. Please see picture bellow:








Upgrades:
40MM GL
ACOG Scope (replaced the SUSAT)
New Picannty Rail Fitted
Surefire FHSA80SA flash hider
Grippod foregrip

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Captain Spark

I am posting a video link for all those who always wondered how the rifle works, but never quite figured it out themselves......

Here is a quality video(EXPLAINS step-by-step) which shows how a primitive bolt action rifle works.....

Many of u might already know how it works, but it is for those who doesn't know.....

To start with the most primitive one is always better, so bolt-action....






here some more alterations











computer animated version






SEMI-AUTO :

Well, I hope that you guys have enjoyed the above videos of how a bolt action rifle works...

Now, I will post some video of how the semi-automatic rifle like the legendary M1 Garand works.....







general principles of recoil i.e gas operated, blow-back, recoil operated of either semi-auto or auto

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Captain Spark

*Semi-Auto/Auto with toggle switch:*


*M14 :*






The above video explains clearly the extractor and ejector mechanism........


*M16 :*









*MACHINE GUN M60 :*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

*G-36*








> The Heckler und Koch G-36 assault rifle had been born as HK-50 project in early 1990s. The reason behind that project was that the Bundeswehr (the German army), after the cancellation of the G11 and G41 projects, was left with outdated G3 rifle and no modern rifle, compatible with the current NATO standards at hands. Therefore the famous company Heckler & Koch was set to develop a new assault rifle for both German army and the export. The new 5.56mm assault rifle has been adopted by the Bundeswehr in the 1995, and in the 1999 the Spain adopted its slightly different, export version, G36E as its standard infantry rifle. The G36 also found its way into the hands of various law enforcement agencies worldwide, including British police and some US police departments. So far I've heard very few complaints about this rifle, and a lot of good revives and opinions. In fact, the only complaints about G36 that I know are the overheating of the handguards during the sustained fire, and the loose of zero of built in scope on some G36KE rifles, used by US police. Some German soldiers also complained about position of dual optical sights and those sights being easily fogged in bad weather (rain or snow). Otherwise it is a good rifle, accurate, reliable, simple in operations and maintenance, and available in a wide variety of versions - from the short-barreled Commando (some even said that it's a submachine gun) G36C and up to a standard G36 rifle. The MG36 squad automatic weapon (light machine gun), which was initially designed as a heavy-barreled version of the G36, was in fact a short-lived proposition that never went into mass production.
> 
> The G36, in severely modified form, was used as a "kinetic energy" part of the now-cancelled US XM-29 OICW weapon and it also served as a base for XM8 assault rifle (also cancelled).



Specifications: 
Caliber: 5.56x45mm
Length (buttstock open / folded): 998 / 758 mm
Barrel length: 480 mm
Weight empty: 3.6 kg (3.3 kg G36E)
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds standard
Rate of fire: 750 rounds per minute

The 'E' variant is for export. There are other variants as well like the G-36C, and G-36K. The one in the pic is the standard AR variant that comes with an AG-36 grenade launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

(In the wake of the recent events, It might be a good move to update this thread)

*Bushmaster - ACR - Adaptive Combat Rifle*






Bushmaster - ACR - Adaptive Combat Rifle

This rifle in my opinion is the real successor to the Eugene Stoner's M16, most may disagree but the rifle that started out as the Magpul Masada envisioned exceptional modularity, adaptivity and reliability that would have made Mr Stoner proud. Having shot the ACR semi auto, the feel of the rifle is exceptionally close to the AR platform ergonomics. Chris Costa, was heavily involved in the concept for the masada, and it shows in the design, this is a highly functional design and has some features that would make Spec ops teams around the world happy campers, although this product had a recall, I am under the impression that the kinks have been ironed out. This rifle was primarily designed for 5.5 and the 7.62 x 39, for some reason the 7.62 x 39 was dropped by the Bushmaster co and instead 6.8SPC was selected. ACR, the true heir to the M16 is destined to be a world beater (in the ideal world)


*FN SCAR*





FN SCAR- Welcome to MK-MOD world...most firearms with Mod xx mkxx in US/Nato nomenclature end up with special forces, and this Rifle produced in two configurations is just that, Special Operations Forces Combat Assault Rifle (SCAR)!!!! FN Herstal initially was on the same bandwagon as the magpul guys and wanted to create a modular system with 5.56 Nato, 7.62 Nato, 7.62 x 39, 6.8 SPC and 6.5 grendel (unconfirmed), for probably the same reasons as bushmaster they decided the final product to just have 5.56 Nato and 7.62x51 nato calibers. The rifle uses a M1 like gas system and fires from a closed bolt atleast for the semi auto version, the version submitted for the USMC stuff was slightly different and used a innovative hybrid bolt system. 
In all this system was envisaged for the spec op forces and will trickle down the chain eventually for spec ops, but seems like it still doesn't have what it takes for being accepted as the main battle rifle. 

*Beretta ARX 160*






Beretta ARX 160
One of the most anticipated rifles in the lineups and competing to be the next infantry rifle for the Indian Army/ IAR US-Army (cancelled) and in service with more than 5 Armies around the world, is true adaptive combat rifle system. Chambered in 7.62 x 39, 5.56 nato, 5.45 x 39, 6.8 SPC. This is a rifle to watch out for, this might be the next big thing. The system capitalizes on ergonomics, reliability and modularity, three traits desired by the most modern armies providing the flexibility of calibers and roles of the modern gunners, essentially a brute force multiplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

sandy_3126 said:


> *The Bullpups*
> 
> "Bullpup" describes a modern firearm configuration in which the action is located behind the trigger group and alongside the shooter's face, so there is no wasted space for the buttstock as in conventional designs. This permits a shorter firearm length for the same barrel length for improved maneuverability, and reduces weight.
> 
> The Grandpa Bullpup- *The EM-2*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also known as Rifle No.9 Mk1 or "Janson rifle", was an experimental British assault rifle. It was briefly adopted by British forces in 1951, but the decision was overturned very shortly thereafter by Winston Churchill's incoming government in an effort to secure NATO standardisation of small arms and ammunition in the face of American intransigence. An innovative weapon with the compact bullpup layout and an optical sight, it used one of the early intermediate cartridges
> 
> 
> French *FAMAS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FAMAS (French: Fusil d'Assaut de la Manufacture d'Armes de Saint-Étienne or "Assault rifle of the Saint-Étienne weapon factory") is a bullpup-styled assault rifle designed and manufactured in France by MAS located in Saint-Étienne, which is now a member of the French government-owned Nexter group. It is the service rifle of the French military.
> 
> 
> The Austrian * Steyr AUG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steyr AUG (1977) is often cited as the first successful bullpup, finding service with the armed forces of over twenty countries, and becoming the primary rifle of Austria and Australia. It was highly advanced for the 1970s, combining in the same weapon the bullpup configuration, a polymer housing, dual vertical grips, an optical sight as standard, and a modular design. Highly reliable, light, and accurate, the Steyr AUG showed clearly the potential of the bullpup layout.
> 
> The British *SA80*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA80 (Small Arms for the 1980s) is a British family of 5.56mm small arms. It is a selective fire, gas-operated assault rifle. SA80 prototypes were trialled in 1976 and production was completed in 1994.
> The L85 rifle variant of the SA80 family has been the standard issue service rifle of the British Armed Forces since 1987, replacing the L1A1 variant of the FN FAL. The improved L85A2 remains in service today. The remainder of the family comprises the L86 Light Support Weapon, the short-barrelled L22 carbine and the L98 Cadet rifle.
> The SA80 was the last in a long line of British weapons (including the Lee-Enfield family) to come from the national arms development and production facility at Enfield Lock. Its bullpup configuration stems from a late-1940s programme at Royal Small Arms Factory Enfield to design a new service rifle known as the EM-2, which though similar in outline, was an entirely different weapon. The EM-2 was an advanced bullpup configuration rifle, which despite good performance and being officially adopted by the British Army in 1951, never entered service.
> 
> The Israeli *Tavor TAR 21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The TAR-21 (or simply Tavor) is an Israeli bullpup assault rifle chambered for 5.56×45mm NATO ammunition with a selective fire system, selecting between semi-automatic mode and full automatic fire mode. It is named after Mount Tabor, while "TAR-21" stands for "Tavor Assault Rifle &#8211; 21st Century". Since 2009, it has been selected as the standard issued weapon of the Israeli infantry. The MTAR-21 (Micro Tavor) was recently selected as the future assault rifle of the Israeli Defense Forces, and some infantry division are being issued with the rifle, replacing the bigger and standard TAR-21.





The Iranian made KH-2002 is also a bullpup design rifle. There isn't much accurate information on the web about it from what I've seen. We should add this to the info bank.



KH - 2002

- Bullpup design
- 5.56 caliber
- AFAIK 3.5 Ibs?
- No ambidextrous controls
- semi-fire, three-round burst, and auto fire modes,
- Not battle tested weapon
- Gas operated and rotating bolt



Anyone know what exactly the KH-2002 is made from what (what materials).


----------



## rockstarIN

sandy_3126 said:


> *OFB-INSAS Rifle*
> 
> INSAS (an abbreviation of Indian Small Arms System) is a family of infantry arms consisting of an assault rifle, a light machine gun and a carbine. It is manufactured by the Ordnance Factories Board at Ordnance Factory Tiruchirappalli, Small Arms Factory Kanpur and Ishapore Rifle Factory. The Insas Assault Rifle is the standard infantry weapon of the Indian Armed Forces.
> 
> Insas rifle system has been a very effective low cost solution that utilized the best to offer from three rifle systems, viz. AK47, FN FAL, and the M16.
> 
> The action, long stroke gas system, rotating bolt, and stamped steel receiver gives it the ruggedness and reliability of an AK47, the Gas regulator from the FAL give it the ability to cycle rounds, even if the rifle&#8217;s gas piston is clogged. Although It has a stamped receiver, the tolerances are kept significantly tight along with the lesser reciprocating breach axis offset compared to AK, gives it reliable accuracy.
> 
> Although 5.56x 45 Nato attracts a lot of flak from critics, it is the most flat shooting round upto 300 yards, and is effective up to 600 yards. Although 7.62 x 39, the AK round has better terminal ballistics, the rounds justs drops too much. When 7.62 x 39 is zeroed at 100 yards, the compensation at 400 yards is nearly 60 inches making the target nearly disappear from the sight picture( which is the engagement range for IA positions in LOC), With a 5.56 you will have to compensate lesser, but compromise on terminal ballistics which a fair tradeoff, as you are hitting the target (if not completely neutralizing him).
> 
> *Insas is controllable in full auto like the m16*, whereas FAL becomes an ack ack in full auto and ak you spray and pray. Please bear in mind when the Insas came out, there was no 6.8 SPC or the 6.5 grendel options hence 5.56 was lesser of evil when it came to developing a battle rifle.
> All these mix and match features gave you a reliable, low cost, accurate rifle borrowing on best features of contemporaries and minimizing drawbacks of the each mentioned systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartridge 5.56x45mm INSAS
> 5.56x45mm NATO
> 5.56×30mm MINSAS
> Action Gas-operated, Rotating bolt
> Rate of fire 650 rounds/min
> Muzzle velocity 900 m/s (2,953 ft/s)
> Effective range 450 Meters
> Feed system 20/30-round detachable box magazine
> Sights In-built Iron sights
> Plate for attaching various scopes made by Ordnance Factory Board



Isn't Insas has no auto firing system but only three burst fire? (not sure, read somewhere that full auto is waste of bullets in combat)

Minsas or MSMC is not issed at all, nothing heard about it anywhere.


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> The Iranian made KH-2002 is also a bullpup design rifle. There isn't much accurate information on the web about it from what I've seen. We should add this to the info bank.
> 
> 
> 
> KH - 2002
> 
> - Bullpup design
> - 5.56 caliber
> - AFAIK 3.5 Ibs?
> - No ambidextrous controls
> - semi-fire, three-round burst, and auto fire modes,
> - Not battle tested weapon
> - Gas operated and rotating bolt
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what exactly the KH-2002 is made from what (what materials).



KH-2002 is a borrowed Chinese design.


----------



## A1Kaid

Informant said:


> KH-2002 is a borrowed Chinese design.




And that borrowed Chinese design by Norinco is borrowed from an original American design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

A1Kaid said:


> And that borrowed Chinese design by Norinco is borrowed from an original American design.



Didnt know that, thanks.


----------



## arp2041



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

ASh-12 - Russian heavy assault rifle created TsKIB COO for the needs of the Russian FSB special forces units. Produced at Izhmash, Tula.











The ASh-12.7 is a dedicated "Close/Urban combat" weapon for high-risk law enforcement operations, which must combine high stopping power with limited penetration and short 'dangerous range', to avoid collateral damage to innocent bystanders or hostages. To achieve these goals, the designers of the ASh-12.7 assault rifle developed special large-caliber ammunition, loaded with a variety of bullets. Ammunition for ASh-12.7 is based on the 12.7×55mm straight-walled, rimless brass case, originally developed by the same organization for silenced VKS sniper rifle. Standard loading for ASh-12.7 is a lightweight, supersonic bullet with an aluminum core, exposed at the front and hollowed at the rear. It is partially enclosed into a bi-metal jacket. Bullet weight for STs-130 cartridge is 48,14-76,08 grams; muzzle velocity is 290–315 metres per second. It has several loadings with light, heavy and duplex load with two light bullets.[2]

This new Russian ".50-caliber" cartridge bears certain conceptual similarity to a family of big-bore cartridges, developed in the US for the AR-15 platform, such as .499 LWR or .50 Beowulf, although the Russian cartridge uses a longer case. STs-130[3] 12.7×55mm cartridge have bullet with weight - 48,14-76,08 gramm, while its US counterparts usually are loaded with bullets weighing 19 grams/300 grs and up.[2]

The ASh-12.7 assault rifle itself is of a bullpup layout, with stamped steel receiver and polymer housing/stock. It is believed to use a gas operated, rotary bolt action. Firing controls include two separate levers – fire mode selector (Semi/Auto) at the rear and ambidextrous safety (Safe/Fire) above the pistol grip. There are several configurations of the basic rifle. First one features integral carrying handle with built-in rear diopter sight and folding front sight. A length of the Picatinny rail is installed on the carrying handle to accept various optical sights. Another version that was observed on some photos features "flat top" configuration with Picatinny rail running atop of the receiver, and rear and front sights installed on folding bases. Other variations include either a Picatinny rail below the fore end or a 40mm underbarrel grenade launcher. Muzzle devices include a muzzle brake or quick-detachable silencer.[2]




12.7x55 sleeve chuck (right) compared with cartridges .499 LWR, .50 Bushmaster and 7.62x39
*12.7×55mm STs-130



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

Although I personally like both the FM-FAL and the G3, (as well as the M14), I don't think any modern army really wishes to go back to something like a 7.62 x 51 weapon as their standard issue. The Israeli's got rid of their FAL's as fast as they could, for example and my country used both the M14 (US Marines) and M16 in Vietnam and I don't think many preferred the M14. It's all about volume of fire and rounds carried per soldier. AK systems are certainly durable, but the M16 family of weapons has proven to be reliable and very accurate.


----------



## MilSpec

This ASh-12.7 is quite interesting, hope they bring out a 7.62x39 variant... a poor man's bullpup rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

SCAR Heavy is my kinda Battle Rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Desertfalcon said:


> Although I personally like both the FM-FAL and the G3, (as well as the M14), I don't think any modern army really wishes to go back to something like a 7.62 x 51 weapon as their standard issue. The Israeli's got rid of their FAL's as fast as they could, for example and my country used both the M14 (US Marines) and M16 in Vietnam and I don't think many preferred the M14. It's all about volume of fire and rounds carried per soldier. AK systems are certainly durable, but the M16 family of weapons has proven to be reliable and very accurate.


Turkish Army did. We just got a 7.62 x 51

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

sandy_3126 said:


> This ASh-12.7 is quite interesting, hope they bring out a 7.62x39 variant... a poor man's bullpup rifle


ASh-12 is specially designed under the cartridge 12.7x55 STs-130.




Very expensive ammo, so use only by elite units of special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

_HK G36 assault rifle (standard German army version with dual sight system) with 40mm AG36 underbarrel grenade launcher
Image: Heckler-Koch_







_HK G36 assault rifle with optional accessory kit which includes forearm with four Picatinny rails and a low-profile scope rail on the receiver
Image: Heckler-Koch_







_HK G36C 'Compact' or 'Commando' assault rifle, with optional Picatinny rails on forend
Image: Heckler-Koch_







_HK G36E rifle (Export version) with single 1.5X telescope sight and spare magazine clamped to the left side of the inserted one.
Image: Heckler-Koch_







_HK G36K "short" (Kurz) assault rifle, with buttstock folded; standard version with iron sights and Picatinny rail
Image: Heckler-Koch_







_HK G36KE short assault rifle, export version, with 'E' type telescope sight / carrying handle setup
Image: Heckler-Koch_





*G36G36KG36C
Caliber*5.56x45mm (.223 Rem)
*Length (buttstock open / folded)*998 / 758 mm860 / 615 mm720 / 500 mm
*Barrel length*480 mm320 mm228 mm
*Weight empty*3.6 kg (3.3 kg G36E)3.3 kg (3.0 kg G36KE)2.8 kg
*Magazine capacity*30 rounds standard
*Rate of fire*750 rounds per minute


The Heckler und Koch G-36 assault rifle had been born as HK-50 project in early 1990s. The reason behind that project was that the Bundeswehr (the German army), after the cancellation of the G11 and G41 projects, was left with outdated G3 rifle and no modern rifle, compatible with the current NATO standards at hands. Therefore the famous company Heckler & Koch was set to develop a new assault rifle for both German army and the export. The new 5.56mm assault rifle has been adopted by the Bundeswehr in the 1995, and in the 1999 the Spain adopted its slightly different, export version, G36E as its standard infantry rifle. The G36 also found its way into the hands of various law enforcement agencies worldwide, including British police and some US police departments. So far I've heard very few complaints about this rifle, and a lot of good revives and opinions. In fact, the only complaints about G36 that I know are the overheating of the handguards during the sustained fire, and the loose of zero of built in scope on some G36KE rifles, used by US police. Some German soldiers also complained about position of dual optical sights and those sights being easily fogged in bad weather (rain or snow). Otherwise it is a good rifle, accurate, reliable, simple in operations and maintenance, and available in a wide variety of versions - from the short-barreled Commando (some even said that it's a submachine gun) G36C and up to a standard G36 rifle. The MG36 squad automatic weapon (light machine gun), which was initially designed as a heavy-barreled version of the G36, was in fact a short-lived proposition that never went into mass production.

The G36, in severely modified form, was used as a "kinetic energy" part of the now-cancelled US XM-29 OICW weapon and it also served as a base for XM8assault rifle (also cancelled).

Technical description.
From the technical point of view, the G36 is a radical departure from all the previous HK rifles, based on the proven G3 roller-delayed system. The G36 is a conventional gas operated, selective fire rifle, made from most modern materials and using most modern technologies.

The receiver and most of the others external parts of the G36 are made from reinforced polymers, with steel inserts where appropriate. The operating system appears to be a modification of the older American Armalite AR-18 rifle, with short stroke gas piston, located above the barrel, square-shaped bolt carrier and the typical rotating bolt with 7 locking lugs. Of cause, there also are many differences from the AR-18. The bolt carrier rides on a single guide rod, with the return spring around it. The charging handle is attached to the top of the bolt carrier and can be rotated to the left or to the right. When not in use, the charging handle aligns itself with the axis of the weapon under the pressure of its own spring, and reciprocates with the bolt group at the top of the receiver. The gas block is fitted with the self-adjustable gas valve that expels all the used gases forward, away from the shooter. The ejection window is located at the right side of the receiver and features a spent cases deflector to propel the ejected cases away from the face of the left-handed shooter.

All the major parts are assembled on the receiver using the cross- pins, so rifle can be disassembled and reassembled back without any tools.

The typical HK trigger unit is assembled in a separate plastic housing, integral with the pistol grip and the triggerguard. Thanks to this feature, a wide variety of firing mode combinations can be used on any rifle, simply by installing the appropriate trigger unit. Standard options are single shots, full automatic fire, 2 or 3 round bursts in any reasonable combinations. The default version is the single shots + 2 rounds burst + full auto. The ambidextrous fire selector lever also serves as a safety switch.

G36 is fed from the proprietary 30-rounds box magazines, made from translucent plastic. All magazines have special studs on its sides, so two or three magazines can be clipped together for faster reloading. The magazine housings of the G36 are made as a separate parts, so G36 can be easily adjusted to the various magazine interfaces. By the standard, the magazine release catch is located just behind the magazine, in the G3 or AK-47 style, rather than on the side of the magazine housing (M16-style). A 100-round Beta-C dual drum magazines of US origins also can be used (these magazines are standard for the MG36 squad automatic versions of the G36).

The side-folding skeletonized buttstock is standard on all G36 rifles. It folds to the right side and does not interfere with rifle operation when folded.

The standard sighting equipment of the G36 consists of the TWO scopes - one 3.5X telescope sight below, with the second 1X red-dot sight above it. The sights are completely independent, with the former suitable for long range accurate shooting, and the latter suitable for the fast target acquisition at the short ranges. Both sights are built into the plastic carrying handle. The export versions of the G36 are available with the single 1.5X telescope sight, with the emergency open sights molded into the top of the carrying handle. The subcompact G36K Commando version is available with the integral Picatinny-type scope and accessory rail instead of the carrying handle and standard sights.

The standard G36 rifles can be fitted with the HK AG36 40mm underbarrel grenade launcher. It also can be fitted with the bayonets. Interestingly enough, G36 uses an AK-74-type bayonets, which are left from the now non-existent NVA (East Germany Army) stocks.
Modern Firearms - HK G36


----------



## AUz

Israeli Tavor beats all.

The indigenous and genius design, well-suited to Jewish state's requirement, and flexibility of Tavor is amazing.


----------



## Desertfalcon

Kaan said:


> Turkish Army did. We just got a 7.62 x 51


Hmmm, can you identify it? My understanding is that Turkey is adopting a home built 5.56 version of the American M4 (actually the H&K 416.) called the Mehmetcik-1. 

New Turkish Rifle Passes Tests | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Desertfalcon said:


> Hmmm, can you identify it? My understanding is that Turkey is adopting a home built 5.56 version of the American M4 (actually the H&K 416.) called the Mehmetcik-1.
> 
> New Turkish Rifle Passes Tests | Defense News | defensenews.com



First it was 5.56 but then they decided to go with the 7.62.

The pictures below show the MPT-76 being used. Deliveries to the army have begun.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desertfalcon

Kaan said:


> First it was 5.56 but then they decided to go with the 7.62.
> 
> The pictures below show the MPT-76 being used. Deliveries to the army have begun.


Interesting. It kinda' looks like an M4 on steroids. Definitely a 7.62. I wonder if it is full auto capable or just three round burst. It's pretty hard to control a 7.62 on full auto.


----------



## Hakan

Desertfalcon said:


> Interesting. It kinda' looks like an M4 on steroids. Definitely a 7.62. I wonder if it is full auto capable or just three round burst. It's pretty hard to control a 7.62 on full auto.


Its semi auto and full auto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

9x19mm para. Akrep








7,62x51mm MPT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok

PP-2000
*Weight* 1.4 kg (3.09 lb)
*Length* 555 mm (21.9 in) stock extended / 340 mm (13.4 in) stock folded
*Barrel length* 182 mm (7.2 in)
*Width* 34 mm (1.3 in)
*Cartridge* 9×19mm Parabellum
9×19mm 7N21 +P+
9×19mm 7N31 +P+
*Action* Straight blowback
*Rate of fire* 600–800 rounds/min
*Effective firing range* 100 m (9×19mm Parabellum),[3] 200 m (9×19mm 7N31 +P+)[4]
*Feed system* 20 or 44-round detachable box magazine
*Sights* Front post, rear notch; MIL-STD-1913 rail provided for optics








PP-2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

AK-74M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

MA - (Малогабаритный автомат) - Compact assault rifle. Kalashnikov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mejikuhibiu

Indonesia made








SSBA (Ubder water Rifle)




SMg and SPR













SS 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mejikuhibiu

SS-2


















SS-1 Raider





SS Bull Pup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PKJammer

nice


----------



## vostok

Submachine gun TKB-486 1955 y. Caliber 9 mm.










http://zonwar.ru/pp/TKB-486.html


----------



## UkroTurk

Light Machine Guns
Ultimax 5.56mm from Singapore 4.75kg and very stable.









Cetme Ameli
Also light
weights 5kg.









Legendary RPK

weights 5kg with empty magazinr











RPK 74 5.45
My favored lmg!
5kg weightss.
critical heating; 200 shhoting.After 200 shooting need to be cold.










PU 21 prototype
5.45mm

weights 5.7kg









Another legend RPD
7.5kg




FN minimi
5.56mm
6.85kg




Daewoo Precision Industries K3
5.56mm
weights 6.85kg





HK MG4
5.56
weights 8kg
i dont think its a light machine gun!







*M27 Infantry Automatic Rifle*
The M27 Infantry Automatic Rifle (IAR) is a lightweight, magazine-fed 5.56mm, select-fire weapon based on the Heckler & Koch HK416. It is used by the United States Marine Corps and is intended to enhance an automatic rifleman's maneuverability. The U.S. Marine Corps initially planned to purchase 6,500 M27s to replace a portion of the M249 light machine guns employed by automatic riflemen within Infantry and Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalions. Approximately 8,000–10,000 M249s will remain in service with the Marine Corps to be used at the discretion of company commanders. The United States Army does not plan to purchase the IAR.[5][6][7] In December 2017, the Marine Corps revealed a decision to equip every Marine in an infantry squad with the M27.[8]
*Weight* 7.9 lb (3.6 kg) empty
9.8 lb (4.4 kg) loaded weight with sling[3]
*Length* 36.9 to 33 in (940 to 840 mm) w/ adjustable stock
*Barrel length* 16.5 in (420 mm)
*Width* 3.1 in (79 mm)
*Height* 9.4 in (240 mm)


----------



## UkroTurk

continue to LMGs

*Danish LSV (Light Support Weapon) *

M/04 with optical sight and 100-round Beta C-Mag
Weight 5.78 kg (Unloaded) 
Length 1,000 mm (39.4 in) 
Barrel length 20 in (510 mm) 
Cartridge 5.56×45mm NAT











STEYR AUG HBAR
4.9kg without ammunition.
30-42 round magazines










CZ2000/Lada
1050mm full lenght(850mm folded stock.)
577mm lenght of barrel
Empty weigt 4,1 kg, loaded 5,4 kg










Beretta AS 70/90
Caliber 5,56x45 NАТО;
Empty weight – 5,43 kg.
Length – 1000 мм;
Barrel – 465 мм;

Rate of fire – 800 per min.
Magazine capacity – 30












*RPK-16 light machine gun*
The number of critical fire 300 shooting.!!!!
300 shooting without overheating of barrel!
Caliber

5.45 × 39

Weight, kg

4.5 kg (with a short barrel, without a magazine, bipods and sight)
Length of the weapon, mm
replacable barrel!!
with a short barrel: 840-900 (650 with a folded stock)
with a long barrel: 1020-1080 (830 with a folded stock)
Barrel length
370 or 500

Rate of fire, shots per minute

drum 95 cartridges or boxed 30 or 45 cartridges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

World War II Soviet PPS-43 SubMachine Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

https://modernfirearms.net/en/machineguns/south-africa-machineguns/vector-ss-77-i-mini-ss-eng/

The 7,62mm SS-77 MK1 LMG is a light, fully automatic weapon manufactured in South Africa. It is gas operated and air-cooled. The SS-77 is belt fed from the left hand side. The SS-77 has a very high firing rate and will replace the 7,62mm FN light machine gun as the section support weapon of the Infantry.

Technical Date


Calibre: 7,62 x 51mm
Weight: 9,6kg
Barrel Length: 550mm without flash hider
Length Overall: 940mm butt folded, 1155mm ext
Muzzle Velocity: ca 840m/s
Rate of Fire: 600 - 900 rds/m adjustable
Operating: Gas, automatic
Locking System Transverse tilting block
Feed System Disintegrating link belt R1M1


----------

